# Augmenter la mémoire vive de son  iMac



## le petit artiste (7 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je souhaiterais augmenter la mémoire vive de mon iMac pour une meilleure stabilité et une configuration plus rapide, mais la mémoire vive actuelle de mon  Mac a atteint le seuil recommandé par le constructeur. Si je dépasse les limites  prescrit par le constructeur la configuration et la vitesse de mon ordinateur sera-t-elle meilleure ?  

 merci d'avance

 le petit artiste


----------



## bambougroove (8 Août 2010)

Bonsoir et bienvenue 

Comment veux-tu qu'on t'aide ou te réponde si tu ne précises pas ton modèle exact d'iMac, ton utilisation et la RAM déjà installée ???


----------



## le petit artiste (8 Août 2010)

Heu  oui excuse-moi,  

  Nom du modèle :	iMac
  Identifiant du modèle :	iMac8,1
  Nom du processeur :	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :	2.8 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Nombre total de c&#339;urs :	2
  Cache de niveau 2 :	6 Mo
  Mémoire :	4 Go ( à l'achat 2 go ) 
  Vitesse du bus :	1.07 GHz

 je ne m'y connais pas énormément sur le matériel,  si tu as besoin d'informations complémentaires n'hésite pas.
Sinon pour l'utilisation, cela serait pour optimiser  la performance  des logiciels   adobe after effect et  adobe premier,   qui me prennent énormément de ressources . 


 Merci d'avoir répondu


----------



## Sly54 (8 Août 2010)

Si j'en crois ce lien, le max de RAM est de 4 Go. Tu y es, tu ne peux donc pas en mettre plus.


----------



## le petit artiste (8 Août 2010)

Très bien, donc le seul moyen d'augmenter la mémoire vive de mon ordinateur serait de changer la machine entièrement ?


----------



## monvilain (8 Août 2010)

le petit artiste a dit:


> Très bien, donc le seul moyen d'augmenter la mémoire vive de mon ordinateur serait de changer la machine entièrement ?



Et de profiter d'un plus grand processeur par la même occasion.

C'est le pas que j'ai franchi Vendredi avec un Quad Core sur le refurb


----------



## le petit artiste (8 Août 2010)

très bien:rateau: . 
Une dernière question,  qu'est-ce qui fait qu'un ordinateur  est  limité dans sa mémoire ?  son processeur  ? 

 merci d'avance pour les réponses.  Je pose la question pour ma culture personnelle


----------



## iMacounet (8 Août 2010)

Non, ne change pas ta machine entière. Passe dans un centre Apple, ils se chargeront de te mettre la memoire ram.


----------



## le petit artiste (8 Août 2010)

oui mais si la machine ne supporte pas plus de mémoire comment je fais ?
Si il le faut je suis près à changer plusieurs pièce pour optimiser l'ordinateur.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Août 2010)

le petit artiste a dit:


> oui mais si la machine ne supporte pas plus de mémoire comment je fais ?
> Si il le faut je suis près à changer plusieurs pièce pour optimiser l'ordinateur.



Heu. Mec, c'est un Mac, pas une tour PC. :mouais:

T'achètes une nouvelle machine et tu revends celle-là. C'est la méthode d'upgrade usuelle dans le monde pommé.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Août 2010)

le petit artiste a dit:


> Une dernière question,  qu'est-ce qui fait qu'un ordinateur  est  limité dans sa mémoire ?  son processeur  ?


La carte mère, telle que l'a dessinée Apple


----------



## le petit artiste (8 Août 2010)

d'accord, et est il possible de changer ma carte mère ? pour pouvoir ensuite rajouter de la mémoire ?


----------



## storme (8 Août 2010)

Non, pas vraiment


----------



## le petit artiste (8 Août 2010)

Ggggggrrrrr xd. Bon bah en gros soit je reste comme sa soit je change d'ordinateur pas d'autre moyen.


----------



## Flibust007 (9 Août 2010)

C'est exactement cela.


----------



## monvilain (9 Août 2010)

le petit artiste a dit:


> Ggggggrrrrr xd. Bon bah en gros soit je reste comme sa soit je change d'ordinateur pas d'autre moyen.



D'ou l'importance de bien choisir un Mac gonflé à l'achat pour le garder le plus longtemps possible. (hors usage familial bien entendu.)


----------



## Sly54 (9 Août 2010)

et de se poser la question si tu as *vraiment* besoin de plus de 4 Go de RAM (puisque c'était le début du fil) ? (c'est pas en ajoutant de la RAM que tu vas améliorer la stabilité de ta machine )

As tu vérifié via le Moniteur d'activité ?


----------



## le petit artiste (9 Août 2010)

mon moniteur d'activité indique une activité importante lors de mes calcules. Et n'est il pas possible de donner plus de mémoire à l'utilisateur et  moins au système  ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Août 2010)

Facilement, je ne crois pas.Pr contre tu peux quitter toutes les applications que tu etimes inutiles, y compris le Finder si tu veux.

Ensuite dans le Moniteur d'activité, regarde les pages in et pages out; je crois que si les pgaes out sont élevées, alors tu utilises de la mémoire "virtuelle" (prise sur ton disque dur) source de ralentissements.


----------



## chafpa (9 Août 2010)

le petit artiste a dit:


> Ggggggrrrrr xd. Bon bah en gros soit je reste comme sa soit je change d'ordinateur pas d'autre moyen.


Ben ..... oui dans le monde Mac


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2010)

le petit artiste a dit:


> Ggggggrrrrr xd. Bon bah en gros soit je reste comme sa soit je change d'ordinateur pas d'autre moyen.



Si tu as vraiment besoin de plus de 4Go, tu peux pousser ta config à 6Go ici selon McWay (entre autre). 
Il y en a pour 250.


----------



## le petit artiste (10 Août 2010)

très bien merci pour toute vos réponse = ) .


----------



## bambougroove (10 Août 2010)

En complément des conseils de Sly, il est également bon d'effectuer une maintenance régulière de ton système (via OnyX par exemple) si tu constates des ralentissements ou une activité anormale via le Moniteur d'activité.


----------

